# Looking for Novak Two



## Tehachapi Flash (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm in the process of putting together a scale crawler (Honch SCX10 Axial) I have a GTB and a 21.5 motor from some spec racing. What is the differance in the Novak "Crawler" motors compared to "Ballistic" stock motors? Thanks in advance. Ron from Tehachapi


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Tehachapi Flash said:


> I'm in the process of putting together a scale crawler (Honch SCX10 Axial) I have a GTB and a 21.5 motor from some spec racing. What is the differance in the Novak "Crawler" motors compared to "Ballistic" stock motors? Thanks in advance. Ron from Tehachapi


Hi Ron....I'm generally not too hard to find.:wave:

Our Crawler motors have a different rotor (14mm--not legal for racing) and a different timing assembly. In the Crawler motor, the "blue wire" sensor communicates with our Goat escs to activate the crawling programming. You can exchange your Ballistic Spec for a B Crawler, through our Trade-In program. Or, replace the timing assembly and rotor:

Crawler Service parts

The GTB is not a CR. ESC, our Goats---2S or 3S are. You can trade your GTB for a Goat through the same Trade In program. The cost to _exchange_ both your motor and esc would be @120.00 vs 170.00, to _purchase_ a Goat 3S/Ballistic Crawler System.


----------



## Tehachapi Flash (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Novak Two,
You always have excellant info on here, and have been a big help. Ron


----------



## Tehachapi Flash (Mar 30, 2006)

I bought the Novak Rooster Crawler/55t motor combo and got it installed in the Honcho and couldn't be happier. Excellant product and excellant advice. Thanks Novak Two, you da man!!! Ron


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Tehachapi Flash said:


> I bought the Novak Rooster Crawler/55t motor combo and got it installed in the Honcho and couldn't be happier. Excellant product and excellant advice. Thanks Novak Two, you da man!!! Ron


Happy to assist!


----------

